# Water filling accessory



## donnee (Oct 16, 2009)

Has anyone come across or used one of these before....seems cheap and cheerful, but not sure if it would work

Fill Up (5 metre)

There's a cheaper 2m version as well


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Donnee! I wouldn't bother! :roll:

I have a 10 metre length of flat hose. Each end has a Hozelock female connector. I carry a small box of male connectors for fitting on a selection of taps. Some connectors are screw-on, some are a rubber push fit with a screw tightener. I can use the system in the UK or on the continent. No problems. 8)

To help make the water-filling easier, I use one of these from OutdoorBits... http://www.outdoorbits.com/heoswater-blue-connection-p-156.html This item allows me to connect the hose to the MH and leave the tank filling whilst I do something else.

If I am near a tap and can't be bothered to move the MH, I have a fine, green watering can, with a long nozzle that reaches into the tank filler. A 10 litre top-up isn't so hard!


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I have one and found it handy when arruving at a site and you need topping up 
Also when touring and you come across a tap such as outside a French cemetery it saves the hassle of getting a big hose out.


----------



## KSH (Apr 18, 2010)

I have one and find it handy when your near the tap, just don't turn it on too fast though  


FAO of UncleNorm - I did once look at them but thought twice about it because if it seals in the filler hole then when the tanks full it will put the water tank under pressure which its not designed for and you could spring a leak - just my thoughts.
I just make sure the hose pipe is kept clean and stick that in the filler hole about 6" and it hasn't come out as yet


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

We have one - its now sitting in the storage part of the van waiting to be thrown away.

We spent about 3/4 hour in March in the freezing cold at St Bees trying to get water into the van.

Because it is just a funnel at the end water sprays everywhere   

I would go with a hose with lots of different attachments - you can get them at the cheap shops (eg Wilkinsons) for about £7.

Milly


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

And I've said it before but will say it again.....

Laminate a piece of card with the words;

* DON'T FORGET THE HOSE CONNECTOR *

and put it on your steering wheel every time you connect your hose connector to a tap outside the van.

Hands up anyone who has not driven off and left at least one hose connector behind ?

G


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

THIS is the best water filling accessory you can get :wink:

No worries about whether the adaptors will fit it


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

wakk44 said:


> []THIS is the best water filling accessory you can get
> )


True, when you are pitched up and don't want to move the van, but at a minimum of 10 trips to fill the tank, we'll stick with a selection of lengths of hose and connectors as well.

G


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

KSH said:


> I have one and find it handy when your near the tap, just don't turn it on too fast though
> 
> FAO of UncleNorm - I did once look at them but thought twice about it because if it seals in the filler hole then when the tanks full it will put the water tank under pressure which its not designed for and you could spring a leak - just my thoughts.
> I just make sure the hose pipe is kept clean and stick that in the filler hole about 6" and it hasn't come out as yet


Doesn`t your tank have an overflow ?

Dave p


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> wakk44 said:
> 
> 
> > []THIS is the best water filling accessory you can get
> ...


I realise it's not for everyone but for us it is ideal,I have 2 watering cans so it takes 4 trips to the tap to fill the onboard tank from empty.

We tend to take a can every time we go to the shower block to top up regularly through the day so we never have to fill the tank from empty :wink:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm with UncleNorm on this! 

We have a hose plus a box of assorted conenctions including the replacement cap for the tank - when it is full the excess does come out, it does not form a tight seal. The overflow also works!

The hose is useful for all sorts of other things too, like removing the myriad of dead bugs from the screen! 

We also allow a few seconds water to run through to keep it clean and try to drain it as we roll it up - but you can NEVER remove all the drops of water - hence the few seconds run through before connecting to the replaced cap.

Dave


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Penquin said:


> I'm with UncleNorm on this!
> 
> We have a hose plus a box of assorted conenctions including the replacement cap for the tank - when it is full the excess does come out, it does not form a tight seal. The overflow also works!
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I carry a long hose as we seem to get into a queue facing the wrong direction when filling up on some continental sites.Causes a few grumbles amongst the foreigners Especially when Lady p stands in front of them when it is our turn. :lol: 

dave p


----------



## Rudderman (May 31, 2005)

*Water filling*

Have found them great for filling up.

http://heosolution.de/heoswater.php?lang=GB

Some have vents in them, but I put my own in it
by drilling a hole though the cap and cutting out a bit of the rubber washer. Works fine for me.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Rudderman! Yes, we're talking the same item here. As it says on OutdoorBits...

_*Heoswater blue connectors may be used on any tanks systems as they have a vented cap design*_

We wouldn't be without ours. 

For KSH...

*FAO of UncleNorm - I did once look at them but thought twice about it because if it seals in the filler hole then when the tanks full it will put the water tank under pressure which its not designed for and you could spring a leak - just my thoughts. *

Please see the above... :roll: :wink:


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

UncleNorm said:


> To help make the water-filling easier, I use one of these from OutdoorBits... http://www.outdoorbits.com/heoswater-blue-connection-p-156.html This item allows me to connect the hose to the MH and leave the tank filling whilst I do something else.


Wow, I have often thought what a good idea this would be, but didn't know they were available.

Bang goes my chance of making my fortune, again! Happened with my ideas of lights in the middle of the road as well!! :lol:

Just about to order one and noted the remark at the foot of the product description suggesting they were not suitable for the Fiamma water filler cap - guess what mine is! 

I have the flat hose and various tap connectors which all work great. Generally I just push the hose as far as possible down the filler pipe. Several times the water pressure has caused the pipe to eject itself from the nozzle and soak me, and once a young lad filling his caravan water container at the MH service point as well! :lol:

Mark


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

As far as the OP goes, for filling the likes of an Aquaroll or similar that hose is spot on.

For our camper with the filler a fair way off the ground we have a 5m and 25m food grade hose with hozelock connectors. Each end of each hose have those quick release fittings with valves like this,

http://www.hozelock.com/watering/ho...kler/12-5mm-1-2-aqua-stop-hose-connector.html

so when unconnected you don't get dribbles, and nothing can get inside while stored. Especially as you can get a connector to join the ends together to form a closed loop for storage. Like this;

http://www.hozelock.com/watering/hose-fittings/connect-to-hose/double-male-connector.html

For putting one end in the filler hole we have a nozzle connector, you know the one that you twist to change pattern?

http://www.hozelock.com/watering/spray-guns/nozzles/nozzles-2.html

This bit lives in the cutlery draw, and gets washed up after use if it gets dropped after the fill. The end of the hose can then sit on the floor till you're ready to connect the nozzle, its is a lovely fit that doesn't need holding in place in the filler hole.

I've also just bought one of hozelocks metal fittings for the tap, on the basis its so lovely and shiney I really would be an idiot to forget it, which has worked so far!!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"Bang goes my chance of making my fortune, again! Happened with my ideas of lights in the middle of the road as well!! "

Haha! Join the club. Dyson's Airblade was conceptually in my mind long ago.

Only hope now is for a cheap manual desk stapler that actually works ....

Dave


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

DABurleigh said:


> "Bang goes my chance of making my fortune, again! Happened with my ideas of lights in the middle of the road as well!! "
> 
> Haha! Join the club. Dyson's Airblade was conceptually in my mind long ago.
> 
> ...


Hi Dave - what do you want to staple your desk to :?: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## donnee (Oct 16, 2009)

Well that has been an extremely informative thread with some great suggestions....I like the idea of the various lengths of flat hose also with the clever suggestions of hozelock connectors.

On the back of all this I went surfing and in so doing came across C.A.K. Tanks on the web and couldn't believe it when I discovered they are literally less than a mile from where I live! Very helpful people at the counter.

Bought the 20m Food Quality hose on a cassette and a Heoswater Blue (and no postage  ) ....just need to get the hozelocks now and I'm away....big thanks to you all.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Has anyone found a foolproof connector for the chrome taps found on aires in France? 

I use a Hoselock connector which has a jubilee clip type of fastener which you turn to tighten. However, as they usually have a tap on top which you have to hold until the tank is full, and you also have to hold the Hoselock on as it has a habit of slipping off on the chromium tap, it is quite a job to fill a 120 litre tank.

Have tried various methods of trying to strap the jubilee band to the top of the tap but that hasn't worked. 

Anybody got any clever ideas about this one, please?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

javea03730 said:


> Has anyone found a foolproof connector for the chrome taps found on aires in France?
> ?


Have you looked in the gardening /quincaillerie section of a French hypermarket ? Over the years we've built up, as need arose, a good selection of tap adapters and only once have we been unable to produce one from our stock so we must be able to cope with the chrome one you mention and it presumably came from a French hypermarket.

( The only one we could not manage was at the campsite at Charleville-Mezieres where some designer had been at work and the taps- one per pitch- were very decorative but with no-where at all to attach your hose. Reception have had to buy a collection of suitable tap adapters and they lend them out foc.)

G


----------



## KSH (Apr 18, 2010)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Doesn`t your tank have an overflow ?
> 
> Dave p


What I meant was that the water pressure pushes the hose off the tap :lol:


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

I think I've used a bendy bit of garden wire around the tap and my hose fitting, or duck tape, or these puppies which are absolutely super for many things!

http://www.touratech.com/shops/008/product_info.php?cPath=1_33&products_id=8165

Not cheap, but for certain jobs they're really handy! More rubbery than a usual cable ties plastic, so they don't slide off shiny things like taps!

If anyone knows where else they could be bought, since Touratech are always £££!


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> Have you looked in the gardening /quincaillerie section of a French hypermarket ? Over the years we've built up, as need arose, a good selection of tap adapters and only once have we been unable to produce one from our stock so we must be able to cope with the chrome one you mention and it presumably came from a French hypermarket.
> 
> G


Thanks Grizzly, good idea - I will have a look round next time I am in France.

GrizzlyJ - Thanks for that, I have tried reusable cable ties but they didn't work very well. Think I will go with the above answer first and give that a try.


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Easy filling*

We've been using one of these for 5 years

http://www.gillonsgadgets.co.uk/watercoupler.htm

Standard hose, standard couplings, no problems.

Ray


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Hello,

I have 2 flat food grade hoses. One is 15m long and the other 25m. They must be about 5 years old. I have noticed the 15m has started to blister and has sprung a pin hole leak. We can normally reach a tap on most sites without the need to move the van using these hoses and when required linking the 2 together.

I have an assortment of adaptors that I have bought from various pound shops. I always seem to leave them behind. So when I pass a pound shop I buy another pack. You get about 5 different adaptors in one pack and they always seem to have them in stock in there garden section.

Stewart


----------

